# Home



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well guys I have decided this is my Home for forums this and a friends. But quit nano-reef. As I figured out most of them are mean and make fun of you when in need. So I will be on here helping out and giving help as much as possible. Thanks mods and admins for being so helpful.


----------



## PoptartShop (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey there!
Yeah it's very nice here!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Glad you are sticking around.


----------

